# Jasper's constant sneezing



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys. I could use some advice. I was out of town for a week and a half so I don't know when this started. I got back late Sunday night. When I woke up Monday and fed the birds, I noticed that Jasper was sneezing a fair bit. I wasn't worried because that does seem to be a morning routine. I uncover the cage, Jasper sneezes. What does concern me is this. He has been sneezing rather consistently since then, with this morning being even more noticeable. There is no discharge, he isn't fluffed up, and he is still eating. I couldn't see anything in his nares but he also doesn't like being touched so I didn't get a good look. I've also noticed him yawning quite a bit. 

I'm going to guess that something got where it shouldn't be and he is trying to get it out. My question is, how long should I allow Jasper to try to remove it on his own before I call the vet (there are 3 avian vets in the area so it will be no problem to get him into one). I eagerly await your input.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It does sound like he is sneezing way more than he should. I would be worried that it could be one of the first signs of a respiratory infection. I think I would take him into a vet for a check up just to be safe. Also let the vet know that he is not your only tiel. Good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

it sounds like he is in respiratory distress.....if allowed to continue, not good..he needs to see an avian vet asap


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I did end up taking Jasper to the vet last Tuesday. He couldn't find anything really wrong with him, just a bit of inflammation. As a precaution, and because of just how much Jasper was sneezing, the vet did give Jasper a shot of anti-inflammatory. I brought Jasper home and he was sneezing less on Wednesday but he was still sneezing Thursday and Friday as well as this morning. I decided to bring him into the bathroom with me while I was showering to see if the humidity would help. An hour later the cause for all of the sneezing FINALLY became apparent. Jasper had a bit of fleece stuck in his airway! I have a fleece blanket that he crash landed on back on Monday and I guess he either ingested or inhaled that tiny little bit. Ever since I saw that piece of fleece Jasper hasn't sneezed once. I'm really glad he is feeling better!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Kai, that is wonderful that you found out the cause of Jaspers sneezing. Good job and great news that he is better.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad you found out what was wrong and that he is ok


----------



## uki09 (Jul 3, 2009)

naaaawwwww poor little guy. glad to hear he is better


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I thought I knew what was wrong with him.... but I guess not. He is still sneezing a fair bit. I'm not sure what to make of it. There is no discharge whatsoever, and he is still his normal, active self. I really don't know what to make of it. The anti-inflamatory that the vet gave him only seemed to help for a day. I'm going to try to give everything in the cage a major scrub down in the next day or two. Maybe there is dust or something else on it that is irritating him. The cage cover is going in the wash tomorrow. 

I am keeping a very close eye on Jasper. If anything changes with him I will be taking him right back to the vet. For now, I'm just sort of waiting and seeing.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

he could have "allergies'' not sure if birds actually get them or not, but there could be something in the room he stays in that is irritating him 

is it possible to put him in a different part of the house for a day or 2 and see if it stops?

I'd still do the cage clean, and cage cover cleaning though - Just make sure you don't use any laundry soap/dryer sheets when you wash the cover for his cage 

while you were gone do you know if any one was over that wore a strong scent? perfume, cologne , hair spray, body spray or anything?

and if possible I'd get a 2nd opinion with a different Avian vet - Just because they have the title "avian" doesn't make them a good vet - I've read many stories of avian vets giving wrong medicines, wrong diagnosis and such just like human doctors


oh and have you had him in the bathroom while you showered any more since the 1st time? and did it help? If not try again and see if he stops sneezing for a while, if he does It is most likely a respiratory problem and the steam from the shower is helping him (like a child/adult with breathing problems Steam helps them breath better)


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks ATV. I have not brought him into the bathroom lately. He gets stressed really easily in there and although the steam helps with the sneezing, he has another health issue that makes me reluctant to bring him in there too often. He has something like a ruptured air sack that fills with a ton of air when he gets stressed (Left side of his chest puffs out when he breathes). I just have to be very careful that I keep his stress level down. If the air sack stays overinflated for too long then I have to take him in to the vet to have the air removed via needle. Not something I'm ever looking forward to. 

As for scents and smells when I was gone, I don't think there were any. I don't have any of that stuff at home and my pet sitter wouldn't bring it in either. I did ask her if she noticed any sneezing and she said no. 

I am thinking about going to a different vet anyways. There wasn't anything exactly wrong with the vet I took Jasper too.... I just... don't like him that much. In a sense, he treats me like I know nothing about birds. He just rubs me the wrong way. 

I'll keep you all posted about how he's doing.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to the ruptured air sac, you can deflate it yourself. Once it is down you will need to loosely wrap the neck with something called Vet-Wrap or CoFlex which can be found at feedstores and it is a self adhesive bandage. As long as it keeps inflating the tissues can not stick together and heal. The only way it can heal is to keep a clise eye on it, deflate and massage the neck to get all the air out. At the vets office they will use a syringe to deflate it by having the needle into the air sac and sucking the air out. That is over-kill and it can just as easily be deflated by using a sterilzed pin, parting the feathers to see the tissue, making sure the prick of the needle is in a clear area with no apparent veins, then gently squeeze to deflate. The key is keeping it deflated in order to heal.

As to the vet...the Avian med books are not very helpful because they have the problem listed as an unknown cause. Most times when I have experienced it it has been from a toenail injury from another bird. Or something sharp loke the end of a millet stem could have poked the skin. Or the bird could have got excited and overinflated the crop and tore the tissue, or grabbing a bird and it squiriming to get away. so many possible causes.

It is a self healing injury, as you noted as to keeping down the stress. Ir if the inflation becomes dhronic, them each time the inflation starts immediately deflate it, and loosely wrap the neck area if needed, and the bird will tolerate it.

This pix in this link shows it in the extreme in a baby in the nest, which resulted from a toenail injury. Fortunitely with this little one I pricked it and deflated it 2-3 times a day for a little over a week and it mended itself.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Oops! Link didn't show up.
http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Ruptured-air-sac-illus.jpg

As to the sneezing...since it is more in the mornings do you cover your cage, and is there a fragrance to the cover from detergent or fabric softener? This can cause resporatory problems over time.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

The sneezing is an ongoing thing during the day. I do cover the cage at night and, funny thing, as soon as he settles down to sleep there is no more sneezing. I've also noticed that he doesn't sneeze when he naps during the day. Hopefully after my cousin leaves today I'll be able to scrub down the cage big time. Laundry is tomorrow so I'll get the cage cover done then.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Does you cousin wear perfume? Perume, hairspray, strong deoderants can also be irratants.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

lol no. Not my cousin. He was just visiting with his son because it is sooo hot outside and my apartment has AC and a pool. As far as I can tell there is nothing in the air to cause his sneezing.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you figure out what is wrong with Jasper. Could he be sneezing because his air sac is over inflated and he is trying to get some air out his self


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I really don't think so. You can definitely tell when his air sack is overinflated. Here is a video I took of Jasper when I first got him 2 years ago. That is when I first noticed the air sack issue. You will see how his neck sort of bulges out as he breathes. He did it a lot when I first got him (I think he was an aviary bird and being alone in a cage was very stressful for him). He has not been doing this at all during any of the sneezing.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

*I'm an Idiot*

Yup... I'm an idiot. You guys all asked: any perfumes, any new smells, and I kept saying nope. I don't have any of that stuff... except... in my laundry detergent. Now I didn't wash the cage cover with any detergent but I do have a sheet that wraps around the base of the cage and goes down to the floor. It helps keep food and stuff away from the few bird things I have stored under the cage. Well it was dirty and I threw it in the wash almost 3 weeks ago. I finally remembered that fact 2 days ago and took it off the cage. Slowly but surely, Jasper's sneezing has decreased. I've only heard him sneeze once today.

It's amazing how sometimes you just do things and don't even realize it. I did throw that sheet along with my cage covers into the wash today - this time with no detergent. They came out nice and clean.... and unscented. It's amazing how this whole ordeal happened because of one trip through the washing machine. I'm glad there was no major harm done and Jasper is doing really well. Thanks for all the help you guys.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, Iam glad you found out what the problem was and that it was not serious. It is amazing how sensitive our birdies can be


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

glad you figured it out


----------

